# application fantome iphone6S sous ios10.02



## Tamil Nadhu (11 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter - via l'Apple Store - un iPhone 6S sous iOS10.0.2.

J'ai transféré les données de mon précédent iPhone via iTunes. Tout s'est bien passé sauf qu'est apparue une appli fantôme "Booking", bizarrement appelée "Airport", juste à côté d'une appli "Booking" qui fonctionne parfaitement. Je précise que j'avais supprimé mon  appli "Airport" dont je n'avais pas l'utilité.
Le problème est que je ne parviens pas à supprimer cette appli fantôme. Contrairement aux autres, lorsque je clique sur l'une d'elles, elle n'a pas la petite croix en haut à gauche permettant de la supprimer.
Savez-vous comment je pourrais éliminer ce fantôme ?
Merci pour les conseils que vous pourriez me donner.
Cordialement.


----------

